# A few of my fishy pictures..



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

These are my baby's rusty cichlids..kribensis babys guarded by mom, and my new discus..green snakeskin crossed with a red..

also here is my photo bucket page I have lots of pictures and videos there.. if you have time check it out 

http://s1207.photobucket.com/home/mpfsr/index


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They're so pretty!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Love the krib pic. My krib pics come out sepia, too. The camera sees the tanins in the water that I don't even notice and photoshop doesn't help much. You obviously have happy fish, which is what matters.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Kribs are pretty!


----------

